# Brushes



## AlisaBloom (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte mal Fragen wie das mit den Brushes bei Photoshop Elements geht?
Help! Habe mir nämlich jetzt welche runtergeladen, ahbe abe rkeine Ahnung, wie man sie anwendet...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2007)

Hi,
also beim normalen Photoshop mußt du einfach deine Pinselspitzen-Datei über das Pinsel-Fenster (F5) nachladen. Das macht man in dem man auf den kleinen Pfeil rechts oben in dem Fenster klickt und "Pinsel laden" drückt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## crucify (2. März 2007)

.. würde jedoch zuvor den Pinsel in den richtigen Ordner verschieben.
Beim normalen Photoshop (wenn du "Ordnung" halten möchtest) meist: C:\Programme\Adobe\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen
oder
C:\Programme\Adobe\Vorgaben\Werkzeugspitzen\Adobe Photoshop Only


----------

